# Charlie could use a little prayer in Iraq



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

He is having an allergic reaction to something and its just that his whole body itches and his lips are chapped and getting cold sores. It is puffy around his eyes and itches all over his face, ears, neck, and hands.The flight surgeon gave him a steroid medicine (prednisone) and benadryl. The worst part is he is off flight status for five days while taking the medicine.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm sounds like me when the cedars start blooming ,, tell him i said get well quick boy we need ya and happy veterans day


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Prayers on the way up for Charlie. Hopefully the docs. can find out what trigered this alergic reaction. Please keep us posted about his progress. Hang in there Charlie HO.

ToolMan


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Probably a lot of 'foreign substances' over there he's never been exposed to,Charles. The steroids and antihistamines oughta take care of it.. Wish him our best...and hope he gets back to flying soon..

We're ALL rootin' for ya, young Charlie.....and Happy Veteran's Day to all...

Jim


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Probably a lot of 'foreign substances' over there he's never been exposed to,Charles. The steroids and antihistamines oughta take care of it.. Wish him our best...and hope he gets back to flying soon..
> 
> We're ALL rootin' for ya, young Charlie.....and Happy Veteran's Day to all...
> 
> Jim


Jim, he said that he is still working on getting the wood to you.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers going up. Hope it clears up soon. Also hope he's not allergic to our pens.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers going up for young Charlie.....


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

prayers sent - love ya,

ladyfish


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> He is having an allergic reaction to something and its just that his *whole body itches and his lips are chapped and getting cold sores. It is puffy around his eyes and itches all over his face, ears, neck, and hands.*The flight surgeon gave him a steroid medicine (prednisone) and benadryl. The worst part is he is off flight status for five days while taking the medicine.


That is the same thing that happens to me when I have to do Wo-k!!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Prayers sent for Charlie.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

prayers sent....
ladyfish


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the prayers. I know the worst part for him is being grounded.


----------

